# Besides reading . . . music too?



## Kindler (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone use their Kindle to listen to music while they are reading? Do you find adding music easy?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to confess that I haven't even tried that - I'm hooked on my iPhone's Pandora app (for any iPhone users who enjoy music, you MUST get this one - and it's free!)...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I only use mine for reading, I use my i-Pod for music. I know there are others here that use it for reading.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I only use mine for reading, I use my i-Pod for music.


Ditto on the above: Kindle for reading; I-Pod (and/or CD's, or tapes, or actual records) for music. My thought is that it uses WAY too much space, and can't hope to duplicate the sound quality of the I-Pod...particularly when the latter is sound-docked in the BOSE system for same.


----------



## Kindler (Nov 26, 2008)

I wondered about the quality because I've never tried it.  I gave my iPhone to my youngest and my iPod was stolen.  oh well, last fm for me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I have just 2 mp3's on mine and use them for demo purposes.  Once i get my new 16GB SD card, I may move some of my music from my computer to my Kindle.  

My other concern is the music playing sucks up the battery.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just use it for reading- use my Zune for music


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I let Luke,  age 8  play music today while he was reading Peter Rabbit and some of the Aesop fables.

Found out the music does not turn off after 10 minutes when he left the Kindle and went to kitchen for a snack.


----------



## magehammer (Nov 26, 2008)

I put the Dungeons and Dragons soundtrack on mine which is 24 instrumental songs to be used as background music at the gaming table. It works great for reading fantasy novels on the Kindle as well. 

I find reading to instrumental music, Raiders of the Lost Ark soundtrack, Conan the Barbarian soundtrack, Star Wars soundtrack, etc. adds an additional layer to the reading experience. 

Transferring music is as easy as plugging in your Kindle to your computer and dragging MP3s from your music to it. 

I have a 4 gig card, so I have no problem with room.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Soon after receiving my Kindle I bought an SD card so I could put music on it. It worked really slick and is great to listen to while reading. I usually use it with my earphones while reading in bed while hubby is sleeping. If you have good quality earphones the sound will be fine. I also have an mp3 player but since I can do both things with the Kindle, I prefer to do it that way. Just one more contraption I don't have to hook up to while reading in bed.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I've put one album on my Kindle, or rather, the SD card that was in the Kindle. It was easy but took longer than I thought it should have taken.

I got a 120GB iPod Classic last week along with a Sony VAIO VGC-JS160J/S 20.1-Inch All-in-one PC (I *love* the keyboard) and I've been busy transferring my cd's to the iPod. By the time that I'm done I'll have my entire cd collection on it, the Kindle just cannot compare.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

While the kindle can play music, that isn't it's primary purpose.  There is no way it can compete with gadgets designed for playing mp3s.  I just look at it as a little extra icing on an excellent product.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I tried the Music Player function and was underwhelmed. I have a SansaClip 4GB MP3 player and clip it to my Kindle cover.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Read on Kindle only... music is from mp3, stereo or directv.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

magehammer said:


> I put the Dungeons and Dragons soundtrack on mine which is 24 instrumental songs to be used as background music at the gaming table. It works great for reading fantasy novels on the Kindle as well.
> 
> I find reading to instrumental music, Raiders of the Lost Ark soundtrack, Conan the Barbarian soundtrack, Star Wars soundtrack, etc. adds an additional layer to the reading experience.
> 
> ...


And you thought *I* was a geek!!!!

Just teasing a little bit, Magehammer--I listened to my vinyl album of the SW soundtrack until I wore it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> While the kindle can play music, that isn't it's primary purpose. There is no way it can compete with gadgets designed for playing mp3s. I just look at it as a little extra icing on an excellent product.


Mmmmmm...... icing!


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

For those who like to listen to classical music while they read - you can download a bunch of mp3 classical songs - free - from amazon.
It will take up a lot of the memory - unless you put it on a SD card.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> While the kindle can play music, that isn't it's primary purpose. There is no way it can compete with gadgets designed for playing mp3s. I just look at it as a little extra icing on an excellent product.


From my point of view the only other MP3 player that can compete with the 120GB iPod (space/price ratio) is the 120 GB Zune. Beyond those two most of the MP3 players don't even have enough room for all of my music (I currently have 14.81 GB's worth of music on my computer, and I have at least 100 more cd's to put on it still), the few that do have enough room for my music cost way too much, and leave very little room for video.

If I hadn't bought the 120GB iPod I would have used the Kindle for music.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Orrrr.... you can put on an album or CD on the "stereo" and nestle down in your chair in the adjoining room and read/listen the day away without nasty bugs in your ears.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Orrrr.... you can put on an album or CD on the "stereo" and nestle down in your chair in the adjoining room and read/listen the day away without nasty bugs in your ears.


Or I could use a pair of Sennheiser headphones. http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-202-Headphones/dp/B000065BP9/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1227842894&sr=1-7


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I tried the Music Player function and was underwhelmed. I have a SansaClip 4GB MP3 player and clip it to my Kindle cover.


I have a little new Sansa and thanks for idea of clip it on the Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey, if you'd rather have cans/bugs on/in your ears, that's your thing and I'm not going to try to disavow you from that perspective.  Personally, I prefer to listen to my music "unchanneled."  But then, that may be due to the ear damage I caused myself with my headphones during my Twenties..  Or my fear that somebody is going to steal my car.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey, if you'd rather have cans/bugs on/in your ears, that's your thing and I'm not going to try to disavow you from that perspective.


The other option would be a new stereo system. Which is not in the cards right now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Being middle-aged and middle-class has its upside.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey, if you'd rather have cans/bugs on/in your ears, that's your thing and I'm not going to try to disavow you from that perspective. Personally, I prefer to listen to my music "unchanneled." But then, that may be due to the ear damage I caused myself with my headphones during my Twenties.. Or my fear that somebody is going to steal my car.


I thought you were merely criticizing the crappy ear buds that come with the iPod. *shrug*

I don't actually have a stereo as I got rid of the one that I had since I never used it (it was collecting dust in a corner).


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I don't actually have a stereo as I got rid of the one that I had since I never used it (it was collecting dust in a corner).


Well, that's because you suck. But we all know that about you and allow you to bask in our non-sucky warmth anyway. Kind of like we adopted a foundling orphan infant wolverine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this more male bonding?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is this more male bonding?


I'm _trying_. 

Plus, I have to prove that my ***** is larger to tame/dominate him and coddle him into the herd.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm _trying_.


We know, BJ. _Very_ trying. It's part of your charm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie, it merits saying again:

You are SOOO funny.  ROTFL

Betsy


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, that's because you suck. But we all know that about you and allow you to bask in our non-sucky warmth anyway. Kind of like we adopted a foundling orphan infant wolverine.














Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is this more male bonding?


More like post padding and topic derailing.

n/p Blessings Upon The Throne Of Tyranny by Dimmu Borgir on my iPod, not my Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Awwwwwww. Cute.

You _do_ realize, I hope, that it was some good-natured ribbing. Right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Good ribs


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Good ribs


Damn you, Vampy! I'm at work and I'm starving.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh then you will want these to go with them...


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Awwwwwww. Cute.
> 
> You _do_ realize, I hope, that it was some good-natured ribbing. Right?


I do, which is why I went ahead and posted the pic (I agree about it being cute). However, it doesn't stop my hackles from rising at the thought of being tamed, even if it was said light heartedly (like the yellow flags thing.)


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kindler said:


> Does anyone use their Kindle to listen to music while they are reading? Do you find adding music easy?


I hadn't tried music on my Kindle until today. I use my IPod Nano for music as a rule.
But since Oprah had free MP3 Christmas music downloads the other day I put them on my Kindle just to see how that feature works. 
I found it very easy to copy the MP3s to my Kindle and listen to them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If I want to listen to specific music. I like the many others on this forum use MP3 players. Mine in the original Zune.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> If I want to listen to specific music. I like the many others on this forum use MP3 players. Mine in the original Zune.


Love you Avatar, Vegas Asian!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Selcien said:


> More like post padding and topic derailing.


I think you are correct in your assessment!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love you Avatar, Vegas Asian!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I love this Avatar. (reminds me of the one and only time my dad and I brought my bro to the racket ball court)I have a couple of others like this (one of a kitten trying to catch a butterfly. its too cute. and a stick figure attacking a door), but they are lost in the great number of files on my numerous flashdrives. I can't wait to upload the rest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Thanks. I love this Avatar. (reminds me of the one and only time my dad and I brought my bro to the racket ball court)I have a couple of others like this (one of a kitten trying to catch a butterfly. its too cute. and a stick figure attacking a door), but they are lost in the great number of files on my numerous flashdrives. I can't wait to upload the rest.


I find myself watching it...too fun!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m probably in the minority here, but I can’t stand to listen to music when I’m reading. Or when I’m shopping. When I listen to music, I want to give it my attention, probably the curse of being an amateur musician for many years.

I have an iPod, and it gets quite a workout, but I play podcasts when I’m driving or shopping instead of playing music.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> I think you are correct in your assessment!!


Kettle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with you. I love music and don't like to listen to it when I am reading. I do listen to it when I'm cleaning house or cooking. My i-Pod gets a good workout also.   When the weather is nice I like nothing better (maybe reading) than to lay in my hammock and listen to music.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was listening to a radio commerical this morning about HD radio. It basically this is what the commerical said. Instead of buying your bookish little sister another book store gift card, buy her an HD radio to listen to as she reads.... My older brother was in the car with me in the car at the time and I immediately turned to him to tell him don't listen to the commerical and I like him getting me a gift card every year. (my bro can't shop for gifts. knowing him he's listen to the commerical). This made me think of several things.

1. A number of my people I know that listen to music as they read usually have specific to listen to at the time.
2. I had a discussion with some my friends in high school about our families constantly giving us B&N or Borders cards every year and we preferred it that way.
3. I would very much prefer a Amazon card over an HD radio.
4. In this generation, the vast majority of the youth have moved on to personal music devices. 
of course this is my own opinion.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going to put music on mine, but I'll be listening mostly at work.  My super cheap CD player from Big Lots has suddenly decided to start spinning backwards at odd moments, and my cheap MP3 player lost its battery cover and likes to stop in the middle of things.  I'll be taking my Kindle to work anyway, this way I'll get even more use out of it.  I'm not yet sure if I'm going to want to listen to music while I read, though.  IF it was able to be programmed, then I might set it for instrumental while I'm reading, but since it isn't, no big loss.  Music is just an added bonus for me.

Katiekat


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

naw, I use my 160 gig ipod. I have 30 gigs of free space left LOL


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

When I had to read TS Eliot's "The Wasteland" for English Lit, I downloaded five different readings of the poem from LibriVox. I read along while listening. It kept me from getting distracted (it's a long poem!) and the different voices added subtle nuances that gave me a different perspective on the poem. It's not music, but it's a good use of the MP3 playback function, I think.


----------

